# Quiver revolt! ;)



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

gma said:


> I really find the idea of wearing a quiver unappealing.


What about it do you find unappealing?
Did you try: Target quiver (arrows facing forward), field quiver (arrow facing rearward), back quiver (ye'old indian style)?

I like the fact that I don't have to bend over to get the next arrow.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

you could carry them in your teeth


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Just use your pants pockets....of course, only if you feel pockets are appealing. Hold your arrows between your knees. Stick them down the back of your pants. In the past some used tubes mounted on a square base with a wire handle to haul their arrows around.

If you find a quiver unappealing....here's a clue.....don't use one....no one really cares.:darkbeer:

I sincerely hope you never run into a real crisis. 

Art


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Tubes on the ground are always in the way....It's ok for practice, but with the 15 seconds to get to the line nowadays, they are just taking up space....

Get a quiver!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Am I doomed to newbie-dom until I break down and start using one?


I'm afraid so...  LOL.

Main reason to get a quiver is to keep important items in it and so your arrows don't get in the way of other archers. You also want to protect your arrows by having them with you. If your pvc tube gets kicked over, someone could inadvertantly step on your arrows.

In your quiver, you'll want to keep your tab or release, a set of allen wrenches, spare sling, spare tab or release, scorecard, pencil, and any other items you may need at a moment's notice while shooting a tournament. 

John


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I'm afraid so...  LOL.
> 
> Main reason to get a quiver is to keep important items in it and so your arrows don't get in the way of other archers. You also want to protect your arrows by having them with you. If your pvc tube gets kicked over, someone could inadvertantly step on your arrows.
> 
> ...


Stories will be told of this day.
History books will forever note,
When the quiver revolt of ’13 was squashed…


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

You guys are hilarious.
Guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet on this one...grumble grumble.

...although I do like the teeth idea. Wild eyes and a drip of blood from the corner of my mouth to complete the effect - might give me an psychological edge. hmmm.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

gma said:


> ...although I do like the teeth idea. Wild eyes and a drip of blood from the corner of my mouth to complete the effect - might give me an psychological edge. hmmm.


Better arrows then the pirates knife between the teeth, you'll go through strings in a hurry.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

try a pocket quiver. It just fits in your back pocket or clipped onto your belt/pants.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/neet-pocket-quiver.html

http://www.archeryneeds.com/traditional-pocket-quiver/


Or just Google ....


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

To truly get the edge try: bow quiver loaded with fiberglass fish arrows, arrows in back pocket, get a release to click which mimics sound of recurve clicker to get the pogo effect of other shooters on the line, a bow that blows up during every tournament can give you an edge as well, highly recommend Oneida Eagle shooting 4gr PP for the last easy to fix between rounds and most shooters nearby just hang it up :^)

Buddy of mine used to introduce himself by shooting others targets at National events. 

Have fun, and dare to be different!


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

If you are most comfortable using the PVC floor stand and not wearing a quiver, then that's what you should do. Do whatever you want so long as it doesn't endanger you or anyone else. Safety first. But I think over time and with experience you will learn what Limbwalker says:



limbwalker said:


> I'm afraid so...  LOL.
> 
> Main reason to get a quiver is to keep important items in it and so your arrows don't get in the way of other archers. You also want to protect your arrows by having them with you. If your pvc tube gets kicked over, someone could inadvertantly step on your arrows.
> 
> ...


Everybody wears a quiver because it's so convenient. But it's totally fine to try other things and find out for yourself what you prefer to do. That's life.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

gma. Another alternative worth considering, if you really don't want to wear a quiver, is a bow quiver. There's lots of different ones to choose from and will usually hold 4 to 6 arrows, more than you would need for each end of competitive target shooting. Larry T.


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

TER said:


> Everybody wears a quiver because it's so convenient. But it's totally fine to try other things and find out for yourself what you prefer to do. That's life.


It's your archery purse. The fact that it holds arrows is just a bonus.

-T


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

ones walking back to the shooting line my quiver managed to guide a bunch of arrows right in to a 1/2" hole on a large metal pole.... It cost me 3 brand new virgin ace's  I never liked quivers since


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

You can revolt in the other direction and get a Dual Quiver set up!! That would be sweet, you can start a trend!:darkbeer:


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> If your pvc tube gets kicked over, someone could inadvertantly step on your arrows.


I've seen this happen a lot. About 3-4 times every time we have practice. Once I actually tripped over my quiver...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

BaconRocks said:


> I've seen this happen a lot. About 3-4 times every time we have practice. Once I actually tripped over my quiver...


I'm usually the one tripping over the damn things and stepping on someones arrows.


----------



## azl (Mar 4, 2012)

I consider a quiver a safety device especially after my first outdoor tournment where the open field between the shooting line and the target had a lot of divots and holes. If you carry your arrows in your hand, you'll no doubt arrange the arrows by tapping the points against your other hand. If you step wrong on your trip back to the shooting line, you might push the points through your hand. With that in mind, I try to remember to walk back to the shooting line with my arrows in the quiver.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

You are supposed to use a quiver because no one pays $50 for something and leaves it on the table. Would that chick from Sex and the City be seen wearing no shoes?


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

julle said:


> ones walking back to the shooting line my quiver managed to guide a bunch of arrows right in to a 1/2" hole on a large metal pole.... It cost me 3 brand new virgin ace's  I never liked quivers since


This happens alot with fences as well. Having this happen once is enough for me to be mindful as I walk past the fences at the range i shoot at. Tread carefully.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

one of the locals managed to shut their boot lid on a quiver full of ACEs once. very unhappy camper.

quivers are inevitable in archery.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

And with doors. Our range has a partially covered shooting line, which is now completely enclosed to keep the winter weather out. Two sliding doors at the shooting line grant access to the shooting range to pick up your arrows. Walking out your quiver is empty, but walking back in, I saw enough archers being stuck in the doorway because they didn't pay attention to where their nocks were going.


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Both my little girls have a quiver, want to borrow one? Just kidding, I put my arrows in their quivers and tote them around when we shoot in the yard.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Maybe try a field quiver, the arrows point backwards which many find more convenient.

Grant


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

Mumbles24 said:


> Both my little girls have a quiver, want to borrow one?


Only if it's pink with flowers. 

I ordered a field quiver from Lancaster...I AM BORG! 
Although I might try a pocket quiver too...that sounds convenient and easy. 

Thanks everyone - great feedback and unexpectedly fun thread!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

gma,

I started with a target style (fletching forward) quiver because that's what "everyone" had. They are convenient because you can see all your arrows. But eventually I decided they are just too big and bulky and started using a "field" quiver (fletching to the rear) after I saw Butch Johnson using one in 2004. Mine is real leather, so it's heavier than most field quivers, but still not as heavy as most target quivers. Butch, for years, used an inexpensive Vista nylon field quiver that couldn't have weighed more than a few ounces. My daughter uses one now in fact. One day I was noticing Butch pack his gear away and quickly figured out why he used the nylon Vista quiver. He could fold it up for storage. Pretty smart.

Quivers come in 100's of sizes and styles. You're bound to find the one that suits you.

John


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> One day I was noticing Butch pack his gear away and quickly figured out why he used the nylon Vista quiver. He could fold it up for storage.


I'm interested in trying out a field quiver for this very reason, since I take my gear with me on business trips and shoot wherever I am (last year I shot at a 30m range on the roof of a 5-story building in Taipei, that was different...)

Can anyone tell me if the Fivics field quiver folds up relatively easily, or is the material fairly stiff and could be prone to cracking?


----------



## brdz71 (Aug 1, 2009)

I tuck mine in my boots , nobody wants to out shoot a man with arrows tucked in his boots 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcortez (Dec 9, 2012)

Just get yourself a big hat to keep your arrows in, no one will be stepping on them then :

http://www.partynet.co.za/images/products/western-hat-and-arrow-p1471.jpg


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been using a snow boarding boot as a quiver in my basement range. Works well, stable, and holds a dozen 2613's. Haven't tripped over it yet or stepped on it.

Been looking at field quivers myself as I don't care for my target quiver.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I've found 2 issues with field quivers:

- If someone is shooting behind you sometimes that shooter might catch your arrows on their bow (especially in tight indoor lanes)
- It's harder to control the arrows as you walk around and not have them bump into stuff if you can't see them.

That's why, as a right hander, I'm going to buy a lefty field quiver and wear it slid around to the back.


----------



## meda (Sep 15, 2012)

Well you really don't need a quiver, even on the very high level of archery 





Just need a little help from a shooting buddy


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

lol!! thats team work right there! i love it...

I just bought a Soma/Fivics Kite that was on sale at Lancaster Archery for $39 plus shipping and tax. Pockets are too small and leather is really hard which is a bummer. Im sure with some leather softener it will be ok. The one thing i do love about it is the fact you can take it apart to fit in your bag or case with ease. No more forgetting my quiver, which im guessing is what happened in the about video..

My other quiver is one i bought for $89 from Archery Outpost made from leather. I love this one because the pockets are big! I like to carry my soda with me on Field tournaments and carry tools, extra everything, towel, note book, you name it. In field tournaments you are no where near a car for the whole day so it pays off to have the proper stuff with ya just in case something happens. In one tourny i broke a plunger way out in the back section of the coarse.. haha not to worry i carry a pretuned extra in my quiver at all times! The problem with this quiver is i cant fit it in any of my bags so i often forget it at home which REALLY sucks!


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

meda said:


> Well you really don't need a quiver, even on the very high level of archery
> Just need a little help from a shooting buddy


That's it! Where do I order one of those?


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Johndburk said:


> I'm interested in trying out a field quiver for this very reason, since I take my gear with me on business trips and shoot wherever I am (last year I shot at a 30m range on the roof of a 5-story building in Taipei, that was different...)
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Fivics field quiver folds up relatively easily, or is the material fairly stiff and could be prone to cracking?


John, the Fivics Field quiver is what I use. Its a very nice quiver, very light weight, divided arrow bag, with 3 external pockets that will hold all your basic gear. And it comes with a belt. It does fold at the top of the bag, but that's the only part where it does. Larry T.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> In your quiver, you'll want to keep your tab or release, a set of allen wrenches, spare sling, spare tab or release, scorecard, pencil, and any other items you may need at a moment's notice while shooting a tournament.
> 
> John



Also, don't forget all the bling/swag that must go on the quiver.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Archery Ang said:


> Also, don't forget all the bling/swag that must go on the quiver.


Hate to be a buzzkill, but that's one of the first things I address with my archers who are hoping to be serious competitors. Get rid of all the crap hanging off your quiver and whittle it down to just what you need. 

John


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

You're no fun. :mg:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Winning is fun.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Hate to be a buzzkill, but that's one of the first things I address with my archers who are hoping to be serious competitors. Get rid of all the crap hanging off your quiver and whittle it down to just what you need.
> 
> John


I can see a need for a Velcro quiver cover, so the JOAD kids can just peel the top layer of swag off and hide it before John sees it. :embara:


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> gma,
> 
> I started with a target style (fletching forward) quiver because that's what "everyone" had. They are convenient because you can see all your arrows. But eventually I decided they are just too big and bulky and started using a "field" quiver (fletching to the rear) after I saw Butch Johnson using one in 2004....
> John


John, I went and combined both these concept. I'm a lefty but I bought a righty field quiver. So the arrows still face to the front, but I have the benefit of a nice small quiver.

Todd


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

atjurhs said:


> John, I went and combined both these concept. I'm a lefty but I bought a righty field quiver. So the arrows still face to the front, but I have the benefit of a nice small quiver.
> 
> Todd


Precisely what my daughter uses. She has MY Vista field quiver, but she's a lefty!

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow said:


> I can see a need for a Velcro quiver cover, so the JOAD kids can just peel the top layer of swag off and hide it before John sees it. :embara:


Yuk, Yuk. 

I tell my kids that they should want to shoot against an archer with so much baggage. LOL!


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Humdinger said:


> You can revolt in the other direction and get a Dual Quiver set up!! That would be sweet, you can start a trend!:darkbeer:


I'm imagining a sombrero would go _great _with that. Pancho Villa style :wink:


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Hate to be a buzzkill, but that's one of the first things I address with my archers who are hoping to be serious competitors. Get rid of all the crap hanging off your quiver and whittle it down to just what you need.
> 
> John


So John, what do you have to say about the My-Little-Pony (or is it a glittery unicorn?) on Ethan Butemeyers V-Bar?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think I already said it.

Just my opinion. Feel free to load up with trinkets if you need them.

Sorry, but this is coming from a 16-year law enforcement veteran. Every stitch on my duty belt either had a purpose or it was gone.

You shoot how you train.

John


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I think I already said it.


No offense, I just thought it was amusing. I found myself wondering if he tuned his bow with the pony on. Perhaps it provides some vibration dampening?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

gma said:


> No offense, I just thought it was amusing. I found myself wondering if he tuned his bow with the pony on. Perhaps it provides some vibration dampening?


As well as Ethan has been shooting this year, he must find it helpful. Different strokes. I make it a policy not to make fun of anyone's equipment if they can outshoot me. 

However, when you take the line with world class archers, there is a conspicuous absence of trinkets on their quivers. Moreso for the men, but rarely do I see a world class or USAT class archer loaded up with danglies.

John


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

gma said:


> No offense, I just thought it was amusing. I found myself wondering if he tuned his bow with the pony on. Perhaps it provides some vibration dampening?


Does it shoot rainbows and sprinkles?


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it enchants his arrows as they pass by. 

I have one "trinket" - my finger sling is a purple shoelace with flowers. My daughter got them for her finger sling and I asked to take the other - we both get a kick out of it!


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> As well as Ethan has been shooting this year, he must find it helpful. Different strokes. I make it a policy not to make fun of anyone's equipment if they can outshoot me.
> 
> However, when you take the line with world class archers, there is a conspicuous absence of trinkets on their quivers. Moreso for the men, but rarely do I see a world class or USAT class archer loaded up with danglies.
> 
> John


Please don't encourage him.
Its embarrassing...

I really think he does it because its funny to him, sort of a running joke around our range. I suppose as far as quiver/bow ornaments go, if they have a meaning then why not. I will admit there is a line somewhere, say more decorations than arrows, but the occasional good luck charm or sparkly pony may not be such a bad thing. My thoughts have always been as long as there is a reason for it then let it work. 
Let me be clear in my saying, THERE IS A LINE that can be pretty easily crossed, but if your OK with it and its not bothering your shooting or those around you then why not.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Bobby, I agree that there is a line. A few meaningful momentos are one thing. I had a few on my quiver in Athens, that friends and family gave me for good luck. I like your "no more trinkets than arrows" policy. ha, ha. I'll have to use that one.

It's just that I've had JOAD kids walk into practice sounding like a box of loose bolts and nuts, and with stuff falling all over the place. They couldn't find anything in their quiver because of all the crap on it. The things they needed, they didn't have, and the things they didn't need, they had too many of. 

Girls are especially bad about this IMO, but I've gotten onto boys in the past as well. Simplify your life is usually my mantra. If you can't prioritize your equipment, then how do you ever expect to prioritize your training or competition goals?

At some point, if a person needs that much junk to feel good about themselves, they really need to address a bigger issue.

John


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Some of this comes down to "professional" appearance too. I mean, would you rather shoot against an archer who looks neat and well prepared, or against an archer who looks like they are using a homeless person's shopping cart for a quiver?


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

I do have some "danglies" on my quiver, but they're meaningful to me. Picture of my dad, Livestrong bracelet, etc. Stuff that inspires me to shoot well. Couple of things my girls gave me for luck are on there as well. I think it's cool to see what people have on their quivers. Makes it more fun to me. Bling it up!  However, if you have so much crap on your quiver that you can't walk or find what you need, might be time to clean house.


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

And I saw the ponies on the bows this last weekend. Not sure I want stuff on my bow, but it must be a magic pony with the score Ethan shot. Nice. Maybe I need a magic pony.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

I started reading this thread and I sees to see one point missing. For me the most important point for using a quiver...

*SAFETY!!!*


It is a lot more difficult to stick yourself or someone else when the arrows are in a quiver.

Tom


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Livestrong bracelet, etc.


Oh, you're brave!


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Some of this comes down to "professional" appearance too. I mean, would you rather shoot against an archer who looks neat and well prepared, or against an archer who looks like they are using a homeless person's shopping cart for a quiver?


Well, to be fair, the greatest Samurai warrior that ever lived was homeless and disheveled in appearance. Apparently he used that to his advantage.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

dmassphoto said:


> Well, to be fair, the greatest Samurai warrior that ever lived was homeless and disheveled in appearance. Apparently he used that to his advantage.


True, but, nod to John, I bet he didn't have a saya covered in random bling... :mg: :bolt:


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Oh, you're brave!



The founder might be an @ss, but the foundation is great and I support it.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Warbow said:


> True, but, nod to John, I bet he didn't have a saya covered in random bling... :mg: :bolt:


LoL or a My Little Pony sword


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I don't want folks to get the idea I'm some stick in the mud that goes down the line and inspects my student's quivers - cause I'm not. A few meaningful items, pins, etc. on a quiver can really help an archer enjoy the day, focus, or feel better. I get that. I've done it myself. My main quiver is a gift from a friend who hand carved the leather for me. I think folks understand what I mean by too much though. We've all seen it.

John


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I don't want folks to get the idea I'm some stick in the mud that goes down the line and inspects my student's quivers - cause I'm not. A few meaningful items, pins, etc.


OK, now I can't get this image out of my head of you standing in front of a line of nervous looking JOAD archers yelling at one: "A pledge pin! On your quiver? Just tell me, mister, what fraternity would pledge an archer like you?"


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I've been told I scare them enough already. ha, ha. 

As "scary" as some of my students tell me I can be when they first meet me, it really makes me wonder how I have any students at all, much less why I'm getting more every month! LOL! I hear some folks actually like to be scared? Never got that one... 

My quiver in Athens was custom made for me by Angel, and it wore a medallion of St. Christopher that was given to me by the coach and students at our local JOAD club. The idea being, that any arrows aimed at me would miss me. 

One of my students wears an Olympic pin that I gave her as an award for winning a matchplay during one of our JOAD training sessions leading up to Outdoor Nationals last year. 

Things like this can be important to reflect on, meditate on, etc. 

It's when we get into the arena of fuzzy dice and sprinkles that I start to wonder... ha, ha.

John


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> My quiver in Athens was custom made for me by Angel, and it wore a medallion of St. Christopher that was given to me by the coach and students at our local JOAD club. The idea being, that any arrows aimed at me would miss me.


Thank goodness they didn't give you the St. Sebastian medallion. Your results could have been totally different :mg:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

LOL! Some folks still wish they were.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I've seen this sort of thread on another forum and it's only going to be a matter of time before some one posts a link to a picture of an Archer that didn't use a quiver or clothes.
Arrows were stored between the archers cheeks!!! 

No I'm not going to post a link it's a family forum you'll have to find it your selfs


----------



## gma (Aug 22, 2012)

...and then we could debate the merits of THOSE dangling bobbles. Yes, I went there. Time to close the thread perhaps? :smash:


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

I have several quivers but favor using my back pocket. I suppose I look like a hillbilly, but it really is my preference.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Clarsach said:


> OK, now I can't get this image out of my head of you standing in front of a line of nervous looking JOAD archers yelling at one: "A pledge pin! On your quiver? Just tell me, mister, what fraternity would pledge an archer like you?"


Delta, sir...


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok. Reading this discussion about items on quivers made me immediately think of Office Space and the "flair". Here's the anti-John:








I tend toward the "less is more" ideal as well, but for some reason all this talk of gadgets, trinkets, and sparkly stuff on quivers made me think of that guy!


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

williamskg6 said:


> Ok. Reading this discussion about items on quivers made me immediately think of Office Space and the "flair". Here's the anti-John:
> 
> I tend toward the "less is more" ideal as well, but for some reason all this talk of gadgets, trinkets, and sparkly stuff on quivers made me think of that guy!


You know, it actually made me think that I need to put some flair on my quiver now!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Here's the anti-John:


I'll gladly accept that.


----------

